# Angeln in Flandern



## Giftermal (18. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gerade hier eingecheckt und schon die ersten zwei Fragen.#h
1. Frage: Der "Angelschein" der hier beschrieben wird, gilt der auch für die Regionen in Flandern, also genauer von Oostende bis De Panne?|bigeyes

2. Frage: Ich bin zum Stör angeln eingeladen an einem See, mit welchem Material ziehe ich den wohl los?|kopfkrat

Grüße Giftermal


----------



## meet (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Flandern*

hallo,
ich kann dir deine Fragen zwar nicht beantworten, wollte aber mal ein paar Worte  sagen. Ich habe vor Jahren schon einige mal in Kanälen im Bereich Ostende geangelt. Der große Bringer wars nicht. Gefangen wurde en ganzen Haufen Karpfenartige, von kleinen Rotaugen bis Karpfen (<80cm). Aale und Stichlinge (hatte ich vorher nochnie gesehen und auch wieder wieder released) waren auchmal dabei. Also Spaß hats gemacht, aber die Fischfleischqualität lässt ziemlich zu wünschen übrig. Deswegen bin ich jetzt eher an der Küste/aufm Meer unterwegs, wenn ich mal in der Gegend bin.

grüße matthias


----------

